
The Hitchhiker's Guide to Concurrency - kirubakaran
http://learnyousomeerlang.com/the-hitchhikers-guide-to-concurrency?
======
mononcqc
Hi, author here. Let me know if you have any comments or feedback. It's always
appreciated and I hope you enjoy the read.

~~~
adbge
"Sending messages that nobody will read is as useful as writing emo poetry."

Loved it. I'd like to see a PDF version. I see that you mentioned in an
earlier post that you're not that familiar with generating PDF files. I'm not
that familiar, either, but from what I've gathered most authors use TeX markup
with their writing and then use the TeX source to generate PDFs via pdfTeX.

Anyways, enjoyed the writing and the pictures. Great job on the formatting,
too. Really liked the "don't drink too much kool-aid" segments. I did find
some of the code samples a little confusing, but I'm, admittedly, an amateur
programmer and I've never dealt with Erlang before. I didn't really grasp what
an Erlang module is or the specifics of using spawn. I gather that these are
probably basics that you may expect a reader to already be familiar with,
maybe covered in an earlier chapter, but maybe you could add a sentence here
and there explaining the code samples a little more in depth.

~~~
mononcqc
I don't know TeX either and it could be a way to force myself to learn, thanks
for the suggestion.

I did assume previous knowledge for this chapter, but everything you need has
been shown in the ~10 previous chapters. So far, the book is still meant to be
read in a linear manner, but this could change once enough material is
covered. I could add a few more links in a wiki-like manner.

Thanks for the positive comments, too. Much appreciated.

